# Remaking a models dress



## Fotofashion.no (Jun 13, 2014)

had a little fun remaking her dress, hope you enjoy


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

It is very nice but ... don't you think you should have put her by the beach and merge the water with the dress? Just a suggestion because I think it will have a more stronger impact.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Jun 13, 2014)

sure I could do that, but the client booked me for studio session .


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

Fotofashion.no said:


> sure I could do that, but the client booked me for studio session .


Photoshop is your friend. Your client might have booked you for a studio session but you can be a bit creative and add the beach beneath her dress, don't you think?


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Jun 13, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Fotofashion.no said:
> 
> 
> > sure I could do that, but the client booked me for studio session .
> ...



yes, then again. Somebody have to pay for those hours, if payed no problem. Can't be using more time on a work then what it is the agreed on. Adding extra effects, environment is simple enough. But it generate more work time.


----------



## Designer (Jun 13, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> ..you should have put her by the beach and merge the water with the dress..



I see her as kind of a supernatural milkmaid because to me the white splash looks like milk.  She is down low as for milking.  Just needs a pail.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 13, 2014)

concept is lovely but it falls down a bit at the transition from dress to water.
the splash isn't emerging from the dress and it looks wrong.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 13, 2014)

Fotofashion.no said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > Fotofashion.no said:
> ...


Yes and then again, if you do it for those extra hours, bu only showed it to her and not give it to her at that time, she might like it and pay you for those extra hours. You also have the chance to work for more if you upload it to your website...as it is now, it is to me nice but it lacks the interest needed to make it really pop. And I agree with Lew...the transistion needs working into.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 13, 2014)

It would seem misleading to do extra work that wasn't authorized or requested. The contract would need to be followed and the client's needs met. 

The photo is surprising and unexpected. It seems like blending the water and the dress would be the tricky part, but it's interesting and unique.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 13, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Fotofashion.no said:
> 
> 
> > IzzieK said:
> ...





Time is money. Time is not something to be wasted in hopes of getting paid.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 14, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Fotofashion.no said:
> 
> 
> > IzzieK said:
> ...



It seems to me that it is inappropriate and outside the scope of this place to argue with someone else about the way they choose to run their business.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, I had been looking into dress art and they are really nice...I was just trying to suggest. If I went over the top, I am sorry. To me they are just suggestions on my part.


----------



## blueeyepicture (Jun 25, 2014)

Seriously, Great Job! Exclusive picture of this post really makes me crazy about it. I am also one of photographer and I really like your pic very much. It's truly full of inspiration.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful as always...

And I think it's super awesome in the studio.

Having her by the ocean wouldn't have been any stronger that what you've got going on here.

Dresses don't just disintegrate into water molecules in real life... doesn't matter if it happens in the studio or on the beach. 

I've seen plenty of this type of work in a studio and never thought it was out of place or weak.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jul 8, 2014)

I like it, sometimes its just good to spend time on something to practice doing it and to get (and give) enjoyment out of the finished photo. 

TBH I thought it was supposed to be milk not water.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow...thats pretty awesome!


----------



## elizpage (Jul 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Beautiful as always...
> 
> And I think it's super awesome in the studio.
> 
> ...



This. Everyone else is hatin'


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice concept.  Could certainly use a bit more finishing, but the photography is great.

Reminds me of this...https://www.google.ca/search?q=milk...-SyASR1oDgBg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1472&bih=717


----------

